
The “DeWitt Clause” - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_DeWitt#The_%22DeWitt_Clause%22
======
thedailymail
The sources in the wikipedia article are a bit older but apparently this is
still a thing and SQL Server does it too.

[https://www.brentozar.com/archive/2018/05/the-dewitt-
clause-...](https://www.brentozar.com/archive/2018/05/the-dewitt-clause-why-
you-rarely-see-database-benchmarks/)

